# MS Wireless Comfort Keyboard & Mouse 5000



## stumpedagain (Mar 17, 2012)

Have the above and can't find a user manual anywhere. Want to make use of shortcut (one touch) keys. There are alot of frustrated people who have also looked and not found from what I'm reading. Thanks. PS the MS site labelled as the 'manual' ISN'T - it's the regulatory info in a bunch of languages. Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Here you go:

Keyboard & Mouse: Wireless Comfort Desktop 5000 | Microsoft Hardware

Download the PDF that is labed Product Guide.


----------



## stumpedagain (Mar 17, 2012)

Sorry - no - I've been to this to this link 13 times. This is some sort of 88 page regulatory compliance document in several languages (each about 3 pgs long). It's the same place I've read so many other have tried and frustrated. Thanks 

Here is table of contents:
*Contents​*English 1
Português (Brasil) 4
Français 7
Español 10
Nederlands 13
Deutsch 16​Ελληνικά​​​​​​​​​19
Português 22
Türkçe 25
Dansk 28
Suomi 31
Norsk 34
Svenska 37​
日本語​​​​​​​​​40
43
46
49​
ภาษาไทย​​​​​​​​​52​
{hÝXs​​​​​​​​​54
Hrvatski 56​
Č​​​​​​​​​esky 59
Magyar 62
Polski 65
Română 68​
Русский​​​​​​​​​71
Slovenčina 74
Slovenščina 77​
Українська​​​​​​​​​80
83 العربية​
85​​​​​​​​​עברית​
I​​​​​​​​​nternational Technical
Support Numbers​
(partial list only) 87


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thats odd. I get only an English Page.

Try this:

Start > All Programs > Mirosoft Keyboard > Keyboard Help or Microsoft Mouse


----------



## stumpedagain (Mar 17, 2012)

Tried that too along with control panel 'keyboard' - no luck. Any chance microsoft created a manual for this keyboard/mouse ? Doesn't look like it. All I want to know is how to setup the shortcut (one touch) keys. Use the google one all the time but that's all. Thanks


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi stumpedagain :wave:

Have you tried looking on the driver-CD that came with the set? :wink:


----------

